# Edison Cubes for Sale!



## Osaka (May 22, 2009)

Please visit: www.edicubes.com 

I'm selling Edison Cubes, these come brand new in box which includes: the cube (already assembled), instructions, stand and may include extra stickers.







3x3 Edison Cubes Price List: (Black/White)
Not selling singles.
Two = $37 US
Three - Six = Add $16 US each one
Seven and up = Add $14 US each one

Want a different color? Add $4 US for first color then it's only $3 US after that. Choose between these colors: BLUE, PINK, RED, GREEN, and YELLOW
Transparent is also available for $6.5 US


Prices already include fees from Paypal and shipping from Korea with tracking, and insurance! WORLDWIDE Shipping too!


If you have any questions/inquiry or want to place an order, then please contact me by PM or email ([email protected]). Thanks!

Here's my ebay listing for it and you can see my feedback: http://cgi.ebay.ca/3x3-Edison-Cubes-Korean-Speedcube_W0QQitemZ110392832544QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item110392832544&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## panyan (May 22, 2009)

how much for edison megaminx?


----------



## Stefan (May 22, 2009)

How many do you have?


----------



## Jai (May 22, 2009)

It says it's being shipped from Korea, and he's in Mississauga, Ontario, so I guess he's got somebody in Korea who's buying them and shipping them. In that case, availability shouldn't be a problem, Stefan.

Osaka, would it be possible to sell Joy cubes as well?


----------



## BigSams (May 22, 2009)

regisiew in disguise


----------



## panyan (May 22, 2009)

BigSams said:


> regisiew in disguise



hm! yeah


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 22, 2009)

Osaka: what kind of shipping do you use?


----------



## Osaka (May 23, 2009)

panyan said:


> how much for edison megaminx?



i'm just worried about the weight... shipping costs goes by every 500g, one edison cube package already weights over 300g, so if a megaminx weights over 500g then it's not worth it. At best, i think i can only save you like a dollar or two than what tribox sells it for. (same deal with one edison) But if you're willing to test it out and pay the shipping difference, then i can help and if you want more than one i can give you a good price, but only if they're less than 500g.



StefanPochmann said:


> How many do you have?


how many do you want? 


Jai said:


> It says it's being shipped from Korea, and he's in Mississauga, Ontario, so I guess he's got somebody in Korea who's buying them and shipping them. In that case, availability shouldn't be a problem, Stefan.
> 
> Osaka, would it be possible to sell Joy cubes as well?



i'll look into it, but for now, i'm just focusing on Edison's.



BigSams said:


> regisiew in disguise


:confused:


flakod2 said:


> Osaka: what kind of shipping do you use?


Korean Post EMS Shipping. No need to worry about your package getting lost or damaged as it's insured. And if you want to know how fast it is... i received my package in five days (Korea to Canada)


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 23, 2009)

Oh I'll definitely be keen on this! I've been chasing a couple of Edison's for a while now seeing the positive reviews and the fact that it compares well to the C4U 3x3x3 speedcubes.

From what I can see, 3 cubes would be $53US which includes shipping world wise (I'm in Australia).

Sending a PM soon...


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 23, 2009)

I doubt the Edison Megaminx weighs over 500g, the PVC megaminx (the clone) weighs 172g.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

Well are they really good


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 23, 2009)

this made me think of regesiew... is he still posting or has he run out of cubes?


----------



## Vulosity (May 23, 2009)

He ran out, but he said in a PM to me that he's trying his best to get more.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 23, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> I doubt the Edison Megaminx weighs over 500g, the PVC megaminx (the closest thing to it) weighs 172g.



closest thing? It's a clone of the edison! haha


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 23, 2009)

Right. I knew that.


----------



## Osaka (May 23, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> I doubt the Edison Megaminx weighs over 500g, the PVC megaminx (the clone) weighs 172g.


We just don't know... so no to megaminx for now.


rahulkadukar said:


> Well are they really good



eh, yes


----------



## abr71310 (May 24, 2009)

Jai said:


> It says it's being shipped from Korea, and he's in Mississauga, Ontario, so I guess he's got somebody in Korea who's buying them and shipping them. In that case, availability shouldn't be a problem, Stefan.
> 
> Osaka, would it be possible to sell Joy cubes as well?



LOL Jai it just means that it's NOT exactly $20 a cube anymore, and might be worth getting! 

Hmm, this is actually a slightly better deal than Tribox, but dunno if it's better than Regisiew's offers...

I guess it's just the NIB versions, non-lubed, but prebuilt, with a stand?
Does it come with an extra set of Edison cube stickers? Mine are peeling ><

EDIT: Hmm, how can I order one if I don't want to buy through eBay? Do I have to pay you and -assume- you're going to send it?
You can't build a site like Regisiew and add a cart that people can buy from??


----------



## Osaka (May 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > It says it's being shipped from Korea, and he's in Mississauga, Ontario, so I guess he's got somebody in Korea who's buying them and shipping them. In that case, availability shouldn't be a problem, Stefan.
> ...




It includes: stand, box, instructions and cube (lubed and prebuilt). I would suggest washing out the lube and breaking it in more 

well mine included extra stickers, equivalent to the number of cubes i got...

Just PM or email me and let me know what you want. I'll msg you back with the total and payment is by paypal, or you can pay me by EMT since you're in Canada. 

That's pretty much how it works... i do have positive feedback either way  And if you order it today, I'm 80% sure you will get it by Friday.


----------



## Osaka (Jun 23, 2009)

a little over a month update: i now have a website, www.edicubes.com 

You can now order singles of 3x3 edison cubes and i have other puzzles for sale too: 4x4x4, Megaminx, and Pyraminx. Enjoy!


----------

